# Broadmead/Tha Mall - which is best?



## butterfly child (Nov 30, 2005)

We're taking my nephew, Jack, shopping on Saturday, he wants some shoes for Christmas, because he's gone off being sporty and is now trendy   

I was intending to take him to The Mall, but his mum texted me earlier and said "Jack wants to go to Broadmead because it's better" but I disagree and can forsee us ending up doing Broadmead first, then going up The Mall when he's realised Broadmead is crap.

So... what's best, Broadmead or The Mall?

And where can I get a decent, trendy pair of boys shoes (size 4) which isn't Next? (They're a nightmare for shoes, apparently, all sold out of size 4's!)


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmm, difficult one. Rain is forecast, and The Mall is better if it's raining.   




and I've looked at all the handbags in Broadmead about a million times


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 30, 2005)

But for shoes, I reckon Mastershoe will be the best bet. Which is in Broadmead...maybe go to The Mall first and Broadmead later on?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 30, 2005)

Park Street.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 30, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Park Street.



Not a bad idea - they have Mastershoe, and there might be handbags I've yet to see.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 30, 2005)

Out of the Mall and Broadmead - would say the Mall as its undercover and don't stink of minging fried food. 
Which ever you choose I'd get there as early as you can  - good luck!


----------



## JTG (Dec 1, 2005)

Clearly it's Broadmead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Clearly it's Broadmead.


what's left of it    
Everywhere is a nightmare this near the seasonal hostilities - you should have seen the queue in Primark the Saturday before last  .. and the queue in Matalan in Brislington on the Sunday filled the shop


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 1, 2005)

Park st.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 1, 2005)

Park Street


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, we're going to Broadmead. So there.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 1, 2005)

Dunno about shoes, he's going to get a dose of consistancy for flipping Christmas   

Apparently, he said Broadmead because that's where JJB is, and some other sports shop whose name escapes me...

So I said "I thought he didn't want trainers" to which his mum said "he said he doesn't want trainers but he's looking at the JJB website??".

Bloody kids, good job he aint mine.. satsuma and a piece of wood would be all he got if he was mine


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 2, 2005)

FOr me if you want to 'power shop' then it has to be the mall but it sooo bland.

Broadmead has to be a more eclectic and pleasurable day out because it has so much more of everything, it stimulates all the senses and emotions in a way the mall never can.

I often wander around broadmead (and p street) just for the pleasure of it but have rarely done this in the mall.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 2, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> FOr me if you want to 'power shop'...


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 3, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I often wander around broadmead (and p street) just for the pleasure of it


Are you that bloke that dribbles and talks to himself?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2005)

get on the train and head to bath


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Are you that bloke that dribbles and talks to himself?


Are you that bloke who doesn't know when to give it a rest ?


----------



## Jografer (Dec 3, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Are you that bloke who doesn't know when to give it a rest ?



Yes, that's him........ but it's good that we can provide daycare for him here....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2005)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Yes, that's him........ but it's good that we can provide daycare for him here....



you do realise that bristol_citizen was one of the people fighting to keep daycare services open in bristol following council cutbacks, whereas za... no, never mind.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 3, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> get on the train and head to bath



I think they did Bath yesterday.

Bath-ist!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 3, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Are you that bloke who doesn't know when to give it a rest ?


Yes.
Are you that bloke that'd like to piss off now?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Yes.
> Are you that bloke that'd like to piss off now?


I do so love *moderated * fora


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 3, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I do so love *moderated * fora


Is their new album out then?


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 3, 2005)

I presume you mean the moderates.  They have only produced one record, an EP entitled 'fetishes' which is clearly something you have Mr. Citizen, and it is on a record label called 'open eyes' which is perhaps something you should try too.

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:anh1z8oajyvo


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 3, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you do realise that bristol_citizen was one of the people fighting to keep daycare services open in bristol following council cutbacks, whereas za... no, never mind.


I'll finish it for you, krs: "...whereas Zaskar is the tout who got Bristol Indymedia's server siezed by the police just before the G8 summit".

Not stirring the debate up again, just think people here need to know who they're chatting to.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 3, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> 'open eyes' which is perhaps something you should try too.


Top advice. Should I put one foot in front of the other in order to walk as well?
Now I can see, where's that ignore button?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Top advice. Should I put one foot in front of the other in order to walk as well?
> Now I can see, where's that ignore button?


thanks for the reminder


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes I did and I apologise for none of what I did and can only watch in amazement at he antics displayed by the few ignorant foul mouthed fat idiots here who seem to have all sorts of unfortunate undiagnosed personality disorders.

And you ARE stirring up this old news again after being requested not to by the mods on numerous occasions.  Get A life hammy or people will get ratty with you.....

I merely resond in kind.

I encourage you all to make you feelings clear here.

http://www.zaskarfilms.com/filmPages/greatshagrpage.htm

Happy Xmas to you all.

Mark.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 3, 2005)

You found the *other* graf yet?

And don't click on his link as he'll try and get any info from your IP that he can -for his files like. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 3, 2005)

If you wish to surf anonymously, use a proxie, but really there is no need....

http://www.goproxing.com/

Oh, BA, tut tut.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 3, 2005)

Pathetic derail by the usual specimens.

Get over yourselves.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 3, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Pathetic derail by the usual specimens.


Not heard it. Any good?


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 3, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Not heard it. Any good?



Ha! Ha! Ha! Excellent.

Anyway, Galleries or Broadmead which is best? Is that a joke question? They are broadly identical. Swindon or Cheltenham city centre, which is best? Can you really tell the difference?

Same shops, Same joke wages. Same sarcy jumped up security. Same escalators, same flooring, same goods. Same old.

They are both very boring restrictive places to be.

I'll chose broadmead to do some of my christmas shopping in because I haven't got a car and broadmead is more accessible, and after going shopping I can go into St. Pauls to visit a few mates. Which will be the only fun part of the whole stuffy, over-crowded migraine inducing venture.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 3, 2005)

Why not do the Xmas shopping online? I did all mine that way last year and it was so much more stress free.


----------



## Jografer (Dec 3, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you do realise that bristol_citizen was one of the people fighting to keep daycare services open in bristol following council cutbacks, whereas za... no, never mind.



yes, he was one of the people supporting segregated services.... thanks for reminding everyone... lovely to see his wit & wisdom back to entertain us all...


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 3, 2005)

Zaskar and co, fuck off this thead.   

And whilst you are at it, stop sending PMs to people a) accusing them of things they didn't do and b) threatening to come and find them 'in person'.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 3, 2005)

Hang on Geri, Zaskar made a totally benign post and was then attacked for no reason. Totally uncalled for, and its gettng really dull.

If you guys don't want to talk with Zaskar or anyone else for that matter, then act like adults and ignore him/them/us/whoever.

This isn't 'your' own personal forum. If you want to have idle chat away from people you don't like then perhaps set up a IRC chat room, its very simple.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> stop sending PMs to people a) accusing them of things they didn't do and b) threatening to come and find them 'in person'.



 




			
				Serotonin said:
			
		

> Why not do the Xmas shopping online? I did all mine that way last year and it was so much more stress free.



I bloody well am next year...town was an absolute nightmare today and has been for the past few weeks.

And I hate Cribbs.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 3, 2005)

I find the mall so unwelcoming to anyone who doesnt fit in with the usual happy shopper type.... 

As for the PM to BA, well it was a respone to persistent irrelevant 'death' threats that actually upset someone close to me who doesnt understand the belligerance and generally low IQ and poor manners of the board.  The PUBLIC board that is.  I encourage the few wingers above to use the ignore function.

As for the PMs, well same applies, just dont read em.  All I did was say I was going to pop round and get an interview with the brave mr apron, I mean after all he is soooo keen to get his views into every thread, however irrelevant i thought he might appreciate the chance of reaching a wider public in person..... Seems he has gone all bashfull on us.... shame...  Me and him in a Jeremy Paxman type thing would make a great video I think.

Just lay off the irrelevant thread derailing comments and ridiculous schoolyard threats and this board will be the better for it.  You will also stop making yourself look a complete arse (imho).

Let the show go on.

BTW the vote on this page http://www.zaskarfilms.com/filmPages/greatshagrpage.htm
is 6 to 2 in favour of assertive action to stop serious crime.  

If you are scared to vote against, dont be silly and if you really are scardipants just use a proxy to vote or ask a grown up to do it for you.

Anyone with any net savvy will explain to you it is hellishly fiddly to get an ip from your logs, I get 50,000 hits a month !  And even then all you have is a meaningless number that wont lead you anywhere.... I just think some of you are pathalogically paranoid or actually completely mad, sorry


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I just think some of you are pathalogically paranoid or actually completely mad, sorry



<thinks>

Hmmmmm...which one am I then?

<puts finger on chin and looks up to the left>

When faced with those two choices I'd like to be completely mad I think.

Yep, dunno if I could cope with being pathologically paranoid, being totally bonkers seems the better deal...it just sounds less...erm clinical IYWIM?

Ok, completely mad it is then


----------



## JTG (Dec 4, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> <thinks>
> 
> Hmmmmm...which one am I then?
> 
> ...



Well yes, we _know_ that


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> All I did was say I was going to pop round and get an interview with the brave mr apron



Fuck off. If you show your face anywhere near by house, you will regret it. 
You're lucky he didn't send your PM to a moderator.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 4, 2005)

Jografer said:
			
		

> ... lovely to see his wit & wisdom back to entertain us all...


----------



## 3_D (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry to derail the derailment...(what's the etiquette on that by the way - interrupting an off-topic ruck to answer the original question? Is there some protocol I should know about   )... 

...but anyway Broadmead's got to be way better just for the choice of shops. The Mall is fine if all you want to buy is mainstream fashion items from identikit mainstream stores. If however you crave stuff that maybe doesn't fall in with this season's 'look' (who _decides_ that anyway   ) then Broadmead and more particularly Park Street and Clifton is for you. 

As you were.


----------



## Iam (Dec 4, 2005)

Answer away. This ruck is long since over, unfortunately a couple of the participants have bad wind and seem to be repeating... Anyhoo...

The Mall has dreadful record shops.

Awful clothes shops.

Piss poor Waterstones.

If it was a choice, I'd go into town every time. But Cribbs is so close and town is so far away. It's a good job I do hardly any shopping.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 4, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> Sorry to derail the derailment...(what's the etiquette on that by the way - interrupting an off-topic ruck to answer the original question? Is there some protocol I should know about   )...
> 
> ...but anyway Broadmead's got to be way better just for the choice of shops. The Mall is fine if all you want to buy is mainstream fashion items from identikit mainstream stores. If however you crave stuff that maybe doesn't fall in with this season's 'look' (who _decides_ that anyway   ) then Broadmead and more particularly Park Street and Clifton is for you.
> 
> As you were.



Yeah, but my nephew is 12 and wanted some trainers.

He didn't want a fairly traded hand knitted yurt from Ulan Bator.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 4, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> Answer away. This ruck is long since over, unfortunately a couple of the participants have bad wind and seem to be repeating... Anyhoo...
> 
> The Mall has dreadful record shops.
> 
> ...



Broadmead has them too.

The Mall has the added advantage of a) being under one roof and b) being near a TGI's (not that I'd have got there anyway  )


----------



## Iam (Dec 4, 2005)

The Waterstones in town is *much* better than at Cribbs. Same record shops and I expect clothes shops, too, but there's the added bonus of things like Park Street (with Fopp, for example) in range. Town has guitar shops, too.

The Mall was absolutely heaving today. I only stayed for about 20 minutes, but that was long enough to know I couldn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 4, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> He didn't want a fairly traded hand knitted yurt from Ulan Bator.


The youth of today, eh?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> As for the PMs, well same applies, just dont read em.  All I did was say I was going to pop round and get an interview with the brave mr apron,



so it *was* a veiled threat then?




			
				Zaskar said:
			
		

> I get 50,000 hits a month !  And even then all you have is a meaningless number that wont lead you anywhere.... I just think some of you are pathalogically paranoid or actually completely mad, sorry



qfp


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 4, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> qfp



qfp?

quad flat pack?

queenland forest products?

qualified financial planner?

QUIT FUCKING PREVARICATING?

none of the above?


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 4, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> so it *was* a veiled threat then?
> 
> Yes I would have thought that was obvoius and quite clearly justified after his infantile and quite ridiculous thread derailing threats.  What provoked me to such mild action was the fact that someone very cole to me and nicer than all of us was concerned by his threats, I merely request them to stop and given thjat simple behavioural techniques have been found to work well for obsessive types I thought a small nugget of encouragemnt may help Mr. Apron to become a better person...


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 4, 2005)

Nothing mild about a veiled threat. 

A threat is a threat is a threat.

I say ban. 

Anyone got easy access to the mods ears?


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 4, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> qfp?
> 
> quad flat pack?
> 
> ...




Quoted for permancy.

Flatterd I am sure,  oh I feel so Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 4, 2005)

I think given the threats and provocation I have recieved that I have behaved quite well.  Still no tissues for your issues then Mr. Unit.

BTW My nearest who was concerned by all this is now grounded and having read the board is not concerned that somne mad butcher is going to blow my head off.

If i am banned, dont worry I think i will live..... x x


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh forgot to say Mr. unit, the mods can be contacted via the report post thingy on the right hand side, no nepotism required here you know....


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 5, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I think given the threats and provocation I have recieved that I have behaved quite well.



The difference is that anything butchersapron or I have to say to you will be said on the boards, for everyone to read, and if it's considered inappropriate then no doubt the moderators will take action. You, on the other hand, prefer to make veiled threats and accusations by PM.


----------



## Iam (Dec 5, 2005)

Posterity, surely?


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 5, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> The difference is that anything butchersapron or I have to say to you will be said on the boards, for everyone to read, and if it's considered inappropriate then no doubt the moderators will take action. You, on the other hand, prefer to make veiled threats and accusations by PM.




The trouble is though by saying it out loud you are just raking up old dull drama that the mods have made it quite clear will result in bannings and thread deletions.

If I may be so bold as to offer you the same advice you offered everyone else in the Bullying thread- don't respond , just walk away.

Better yet use the forums ignore function- I assume people know U75 has one. That way you don't have to even see posts by people you have chosen to dislike. I don't understand why people here don't do that unless they just thrive on the petty drama. We know some of the posters here don't like Zaskar, but give other posters here the chance to make up their own minds. It is OK to have differing opinions about people and their actions you know.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 6, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> We know some of the posters here don't like Zaskar, but give other posters here the chance to make up their own minds.


It's not about "not liking" Zaskar - it's about despising his attention-getting behaviour in general, and his actions in getting the Bristol Indymedia server seized by the police in particular. 

I don't want anyone here who may not know about that incident to be lured by his veneer of normality into debating with him and perhaps thereby making him seem credible to other posters.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 6, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> If i am banned, dont worry I think i will live..... x x



well here's your chance to find out - you can have a 48 hour ban initially while I try and work out wtf is going on ...


----------



## Jografer (Dec 6, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> It's not about "not liking" Zaskar - it's about despising his attention-getting behaviour in general, *and his actions in getting the Bristol Indymedia server seized by the police in particular. *



... that is a very partial view of what happened, and doesn't include BIMC's idiocy.....

Having said that, it's probably best we all (...yes, including me...) leave this one alone, otherwise the mods will be de-populating this board in the style of Gengis Khan.......


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> It's not about "not liking" Zaskar - it's about despising his attention-getting behaviour in general, and his actions in getting the Bristol Indymedia server seized by the police in particular.
> 
> I don't want anyone here who may not know about that incident to be lured by his veneer of normality into debating with him and perhaps thereby making him seem credible to other posters.



Good post.

I've long-chosen to put Zaskar, Serotonin and BadNewsWade on _'Ignore'_, and generally refuse to get involved with them (or this saga) in any way.  

(-On the other hand I've now no real problem with [their sometime associate] Inks, who I think on the whole manages to post interesting stuff here without resorting to Zaskar's egomaniacal tendencies.)

Anyway, I'd just like to second Fat Hamster's post.  IMO it re-states, in a nutshell, the underlying issue of Zaskar's apparently desperate need for attention.  I would urge all here to continue to deny him that attention.

_<re-zips mouth>_


----------

